# Yearling AQHA Topsail Whiz filly



## Carrie94 (Dec 2, 2014)

What do you think? See anything that would hinder performance?


----------



## Carrie94 (Dec 2, 2014)

Oh, don't mind the white spots you see. Those are the fuzzies from the trees that we northern people get every spring.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

perhaps a bit back at the knees.
Is she a direct daughter of Top sail whiz?
How is she bred on the bottom?
Top Sail Whiz, himself, was an exceptional reiner, By Top Sail Cody


----------



## Carrie94 (Dec 2, 2014)

She's a granddaughter of Topsail Whiz. Nothing spectacular on her dam's side, all around western performance but a lot of cow.
Mambos Rila Whiz Quarter Horse


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Here is the info on Top Sail whiz, A 10 million dollar sire

https://aqha.com/journal/alliances/...l-whiz-is-nrhas-first-10-million-dollar-sire/

Here is atribute to Topsail whiz, by Bob Loomas
I would be curious to see the filly's pedigree


----------



## Carrie94 (Dec 2, 2014)

I guessed we posted at the same time.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I feel your pain with the poplar fuzz. 

I'm going to take a stab at this. I usually just creep and try to learn as much as I can, so I could be totally off and I gladly welcome any corrections. 

I look at her hind legs and it could be just the way she is standing, but she looks sickle hocked to me. Maybe upright pasterns in the hinds too, but it's tough to tell without seeing her entire foot. 

I don't know if I would say back at the knee - maybe tied in at the knee? 

Her shoulder angle looks decent to me and she looks like a pretty sturdy horse. Very muscular for a yearling, at least compared to the gangly awkwardness I had to stare at when my filly was that age. 

I don't know how any of the above (if it's accurate) would affect her performance, but it depends what you want her for. She'd probably be fine for lower levels. I don't know much about Western, so not sure how that would impact her at higher levels, if at all.


----------



## Carrie94 (Dec 2, 2014)

Glynnis said:


> I feel your pain with the poplar fuzz.
> 
> I'm going to take a stab at this. I usually just creep and try to learn as much as I can, so I could be totally off and I gladly welcome any corrections.
> 
> ...


Thanks. 

I don't think she's sickle hocked. If she was standing square her hocks would be in line with her tail, and her pasterns would also be more sloping.

I actually think her conformation is pretty good.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Cute filly. I think you'll like the Topsail crossed on Peppy San.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

there is something about her back legs i dont like. maybe posty and light boned.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Smilie said:


> perhaps a bit back at the knees.
> Is she a direct daughter of Top sail whiz?
> How is she bred on the bottom?
> Top Sail Whiz, himself, was an exceptional reiner, By Top Sail Cody



dont' you mean 'over at the knee"? on her right knee? it almost looks swollen, but I think maybe she just does not have her right front locked back into position. besides, being slightly over at the knee is not a problem.

very pretty horse. i am alwasy amazed at how muscularly defined these Qh's are, just born that way.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> dont' you mean 'over at the knee"? on her right knee? it almost looks swollen, but I think maybe she just does not have her right front locked back into position. besides, being slightly over at the knee is not a problem.
> 
> very pretty horse. i am alwasy amazed at how muscularly defined these Qh's are, just born that way.


I agree that it is hard to tell from that picture, if the horse is over or back at the knees, as she is not standing square, and that leg it is most noticeable on, is actually the outside leg, thus, i just tried to imagine if she was standing square on both front legs, and one was to drop a plumb line , from the center of the forearm, to the heel bulb, where it would pass through that knee
Maybe some epyithsitis, esp in that one knee ?



Ideally, when viewed from the side, you should be able to draw a straight line through the center of the bones of the forearm, knee, cannon and bulb of the heel.
Imaginary line could be off, with horse not standing right
I agree that this is a nice cross, and my old reining mare was Peppy San on the bottom.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Lots to like about this horse. The only thing that jumps out at me is she is a bit posty behind _in the photos. 

_She is over conditioned. I would be very concerned about this horse getting so much nutrition at a young age creating osteochondrosis. Her knees do look a little swollen.. and her fetlock joints may be a bit boxy. 

I have first hand experience with this disease and this nicely bred horse has the look of the one I lost. I would get some weight off her. She can be a little less conditioned and still grow.


----------



## Carrie94 (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks all for your replies! 

Elana - that worries me. She's a filly I just bought a month or two ago so I'm not sure what she had been fed up to that point. This photo was taken the day I bought her home so she was sleek, muscled, and virtually unmarked. She's hanging out with her new pasture buddies, just growing and being a horse, and so she's completely in pasture condition now. 

Oh, and her diet is almost entirely just mixed grass.

I'll try to get another picture of her up here.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Good that you are allowing her pasture turnout and diet, esp if that is not how she was fed before you got her. Make sure you are using a good horse mineral, free choice also. Not a trace mineral block Any slight disturbance in her growth plates will then normailze, between not being pushed for early growth, and making sure minerals are available in the right amount and balance to support growth


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I really like her....but agree that her hind end looks post-y. Good luck with her, she is a nice looking filly!


----------



## Carrie94 (Dec 2, 2014)

She keeps trying to follow me so these aren't the greatest pics. Not conformation photos anyway. Just giving you a closer look at her knees and hind legs.


----------

